# 15 inch rims fit a 14 bolt rear?



## guilty1 (Mar 23, 2002)

I have just broke the second 12 bolt rear in my '78 K10...found a set of 3/4 ton differentials. The guy said that the rear has small drums on it....he said 15 inch tires will fit....did GM offer two different size drums on these rear ends? It is supposed to be a 14 bolt, full floater. 

The front diff. has "big" hubs (he said 4 to 5 inches in diameter), will these fit thru an average wheel? Did these front diffs come with different size rotors? Does this unit require a bigger u joint?

Has anyone ever ground the caliper in order to fit 15 inch rims on a 3/4 ton truck?

It is my understanding that these diffs, should bolt right in, the break lines, u-joints, yokes are the same from 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton?

I have 33" tires mounted on 15" 6 bolt rims....I would like to buy new rims and have these 33s mounted on them if 15" rims will fit.

What do ya think?


----------



## IH Scout 2 (Mar 24, 2006)

*15 in. rims on 3/4 ton axles*

My brother and i put 3/4 ton axles under our 75 scout. We bought some baja belted tires and they were for 15 in. wheels. The guy said that they would fit and just needed slight grinding if any on the front and none on the rear. the guy lied, or maybe our ideas of slight grinding differed. The rear is perfectly fine but we needed to grind approximately 1/4 in. of steel on the front. As far as i can tell it shouldnt hurt anything because its pretty thick. We did it and it should work but no guarantees.


----------

